# new users...need help choosing skid steer



## SMC (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi All.

I am new here. The boss has been on the site for a while (Stone Mountain is his user name). 

I have been researching skid steers for the past month and it looks like it will work out in our favour having one.

Being a fence and deck company, we did alot of holes. The last 2 years we have had a "Little Beaver" but honestly its a piece of crap. I think the amount we spent on repairs could have bought another 3 of those things. 

Saying that, primarily will be digging holes, and in the winter doing plowing. 

So far I have had prices on 4 machines. New Holland 150, Bobcat S100, Case 420 series 3, and a John Deere 315. Based on price alone, the John Deere seems to be the best choice, but what are some of your guys opinions. Or do you think I should look at bigger models?


Thanks,


----------



## BreyerConstruct (May 22, 2006)

Usability is a big thing. My Boxer can fit thru a 36" gate... However, it won't lift a skid of crete or salt... If I could, I'd have a TLB or compact tractor (50-60hp) for bigger projects, higher lifts, and the like. 

However, budget (or lack thereof) may determine things for you as it has me.

BTW, welcome to the site!
~Matt


----------



## finehomes (Feb 4, 2007)

I only have experience with bobcat so I can't help you with the other brands. I have owned three bobcats...743, 873, and now a S250 and have loved them. Never had a major breakdown and I can say that I'm not the best and regular maintenance....I should be better. My last machine and current one have both had full cabs with heat and A/C. That is a real must in my opinion....but I'm getting soft in my old age!!!!

One thing I will add.....The next machine I buy will definately be on Tracks. I'm not doing tires ever again. I'm sick of fixing flats which seems to be about every 8-10th time I get in the machine. 

Sam


----------



## wellbuilthome (Feb 5, 2008)

Ive been looking for a skid since march and i think im going with a new s175 bobcat. I need the OK from the wife .I have a bob cat dealer 15 min from my house. I liked the deer but the cab feels small ,and i can see the blade .I ve use a bobcat 753 and liked the feel .


----------



## The_Game (Jun 8, 2008)

*TRy a CAterpillar*

i use to own bob cat and new hollan ,
when i got my first caterpillard that was it. 
No other machine can even touch the quality of those asv or skid steer , just love them, Cat do circle around a bob cat for production, i own track machine they are big (Cat 277 , 287 and exavators), for longevity a cat doe'snt loose much value next to other machine, 

for smaller size i can not help you, i only work whit 80Hp an over for my skid steer ,
give them a try , they are awesome to work with.....


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

My personal preference is the New Holland's better visibility than the others, and well balanced. I can load my New Holland on the trailer without the bucket on it. Try that with a Bobcat and you'll be looking at the sky.

However, to be fair I have never run the Cat skidsteer loaders, but they don't "look" to have equal or better visibility.


----------



## SMC (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. Been checking out reviews on other sites. It seems the quality of Bobcat has gone down. For every good review, there were 10 negatives. Cat seems to have the most favourable reviews, however the John Deere 317 I have been looking at, has all favourable reviews. 

So far the best bang for the buck does seem to be the JD! I am waiting for a price on a JCB, heard they might be longer, but thinner.


----------



## NICKPAUS (May 11, 2008)

Never operated a JD but I can tell you that Caterpillar is no comparison to the bobcats. I have driven several model Bobcats and then rented a Cat. After a few hours of use I never rented another Bobcat. When rental yard went all Bobcat I went and bought a Cat 232 with Bh30 backhoe attachment.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

I've been renting one called Mustang for the past few years. Took a little getting used to, but once you get past the control differences they are pretty decent machine IMO


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

I love my bobcat. I have rented just about everything. I bought a used bobcat and it has never failed me. I can rent about every attachment I don't own or wanna buy with easy.


----------



## andy builds (Mar 12, 2008)

have you looked into Takeuchi?? great machines, hand controls really make extended hours alot easier on your vs. the dreaded foot controls


----------



## eXpatRioteX (Jan 26, 2007)

For some reason that i cannot remember, i've been told to stay away from the JD.

Takeuchi makes a good machine, the rubber track models are good for on/off road.

MY favorites have been the new hollands, plenty of power, low center of gravity w/ rubber wheels, high lift that doesn't unbalance the machine. For all the reasons i love new holland, the exact opposite has always been true for Case. Everytime i get on a case i feel like i'm playing with fate. Low power, mechanical failures(even on brand new ones, < 25 hours), terrible balance, terrible buckets. You cannot see your cutting edge from the drivers seat, and i cannot count how many times i've tipped one over on a 5% grade by lifting a half full bucket 5 foot in the air.

Had a gehl with bolt on steel tracks that stuck to hills like a magnet, and I used a front hoe attachment on it all the time, but it had electrical problems (and a ton of hours), with similar ergonomics to the New holland.

Only Bobcat i'd ever sat in, was sketchy. The owner had removed the entire cab, for working around the water front. I guess he figured without the cage he'd be able to escape if he ever went into the water, but any other kind of accident would kill the operator. Scary, just looking at it, but dont judge them based on that. I just cant get that image out of my head.

I've used hoe attachemnts, rock hounds, post augers, sweepers, even rock wheels. I've always like the NH.


----------



## NICKPAUS (May 11, 2008)

As far as attachments go with the Cat backhoe attachment you sit in same seat and controls fold down to you. On the Bobcat the seat is in front of machine not in cab.


----------



## smeagol (May 13, 2008)

we just purchased a bobcat a300, the controls are a little slow but it has great power and is lighter on grass than any tracked machine


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

The company I'm with has had 3 bobcats on site, a 743, a 963, and an S250. The 743 was downright tippy, and the 963 is a bit better, but the s250 blows both of them out of the water- easy to run, excellent visibility, and way way more stable than either of the other two. Also, the s250 has the vertical lift arm, which is way easier to work with.


----------



## Jayrek (Sep 6, 2008)

*track machine is way to go.*

Hello, just my two cents if you want an easier time get a tracked mackine. Easier to use, does not get stuck easy, more controllable on rough terrain. Cost is higher, but if you can get a decent used one that needs tracks jump on it. Change the tracks yourself ( you need to know how to do this in order to keep costs down, especially if you lose a track working in the middle of nowhere, really easy to do!!) and you are off and running. They stay glued to the ground better , my girlfriend has no experience in one and I let her drive it 8hrs one day she did fine, with a little direction. As for manufacturer they will all break,use personal preference and price, how many hours a year, availability of parts, do an analysis find the machine that will do it for you. Any decent equipment company will rent, try a bunch and see what you like. Keep in mind any attachments you will want to use, cost and capability.As long as it will work for you and get the job done, the end result is all that matters. On engines, how much time before major engine work, bearings, valves, pumps, maintence schedules, cost of said maintence?? Have a mechanic inspect it. Get the mechanic's opinion, they fix them all day don't they?? THEY KNOW WHATS GOOD AND WHATS NOT!! Maintence records are good if you know what you are looking at. Higher time and higher cost machines have the engine pressure tested and oil samples tested. Dosent cost a boat load but could save you a boatload in the long term. If the engine needs an inframe, no big deal, it happens, just plan ahead properly haggle the asking price.

P.S.-Any equipment that has been properly operated and maintained does not need to be listed in the classifieds or on the internet, these pieces get grabbed up quick by friends and aquaintances. Anything in the paper or on the internet approach with caution!! GOOD EQUIPMENT IS NOT CHEAP, CHEAP EQUIPMENT IS NOT GOOD!!!!DONT GET MISLEAD BY FRESH PAINT!!!!

(Cheap means below market value.)

Have been viewing this site for a while, Quick history, started hauling farm equipment and heavy equipment at 18 for a friends family, started operating, started using transits, other equipment, did any and all projects for years, (friends in over their heads) tools piled up, started building, market died, I am just waiting for the rebound now.


----------

